# Mold for MP Soap



## KathyB (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, All.   I would like to make rectangular soap that has a beveled look.  I have looked extensively online for this type of mold but haven't  found it.  Does anyone know where I could get a rectangular double beveled mold?  I tried to insert a pic into this post, but am unable to.  

Here's the url - 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/68914716/oa ... t=handmade[/img][/b]


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 21, 2011)

We may have what you're looking for:
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/so ... -1220.html

If not, there are loads of soap suppliers with many different mold options.
Good luck!

Let me know if you have any questions about ours.


----------



## nc.marula (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep! That's exactly where I got the square mold from. I also have the rectangle with the beveled edges and it's great too (and actually more common on most mold sites.. I think it's Mold Market that makes them?) www.moldmarket.com


----------

